
Favioli: Replace blank tab icons with unique per-domain emoji to stay productive - Sephr
https://go.eligrey.com/favioli
======
yoz-y
The marketing screenshot is quite misleading. Most of the websites out there
already have favicons. At least my chrome window looks nothing like the one
presented there.

~~~
Sephr
I didn't include any sites with favicons in the screenshot due to copyright
concerns.

~~~
yoz-y
I see, it would be cool to give an example of at least one site with a
favicon, to see immediately whether it will be replaced or not.

It is mentioned in the description, however it will give an example of what
you mean by "relevant" emoji.

